# French Ace Leon-Jacques Richard



## ndicki (Feb 16, 2007)

French Air Force Dewoitine D.520 ace Capitaine Léon-Jacques Richard got seven kills in World War Two, the last in May 1942; all these kills were against RAF aircraft.

How's that for a gallant ally? I bet that he pretended to have been a frustrated supporter of the Free-French, too.


----------



## tauriac (Mar 18, 2007)

Impressive !!!
French pilots were that good ?

It was said that their planes were poor (lesofprimus).



> the lancaster kicks ass
> Master of Ewes
> 
> i wonder how well he'd have done in a french plane...........
> ...




Though this ace shot 7 allied !!!
We were lucky some French fought WITH RAF rather than AGAINST.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you have some kind of a problem with Les, that you go around the forum and find quotes that he may have said to use in your point. I sent you a pm. Please respond to it and explain yourself.


----------



## tauriac (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont understand you : i completely agree with lesofprimus.
Actually, i think he is totaly right about french planes.

And of course his statment plus the one of ndicki leads to the conclusion about the french fighter great skills.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay just missunderstood you then.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I think the D.520 had some potential, if it would have had a better engine, it would have been quite a match for the ME's. Too bad, the French didn't see that


----------

